# Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel - Any Good?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thinking of getting some Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel.

Is it any good?

Whats the best method of application?

Any other products of similar price that is as good?

Thanks in advance! :thumb:

:detailer:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes it is good. Best method of application is to completely clean the tyres using a stiff brush. Then cut up an old sponge and use this to apply the Meguiars. this will ensure best longevity.

Could also try Turtle Wax platinum range.

The key is to ensure the tyres are as clean as possible before applying otherwise it won't last long.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

I do rate it, gives a very glossy finish although it doesnt really last when it rains.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It is a good product but slings like mad if not allowed to dry. Is a sod to get off the car.

I tried a tyre product from Reflection Perfection (or the other way round) that is a liquid and I just painted it on and was dry in 10 mins to a nice satin finish.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Reflection Perfection dressing is nice and it lasts.I really like the Chemical Guys New look dressing because you use very little,it looks great and its lasts really well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

It does the job innit.

Actually, I think it is pretty good, as said before if you wipe it off properly it doesn't sling.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

lasts a good couple of weeks for me, use it all the time. apply by brush and then rubb over with one of those special tyre shine applicators.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

It gives a nice glossy look, I'm on my second bottle now, but both have leaked!


----------



## r32_dub (Sep 14, 2009)

I really like the endurance gel. I use an applicator from Elite to spread it on. I get around 2 weeks (300+ miles) out of mine.

Like other above have said - leave it to dry before driving off.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i love the stuff. To stop the fling, rather then spread it on, i work it in. No fling and looks perfect! Also cleaning the tyres first help it last too.


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

This Tyre Gel is very good and gives a good matt effect.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wheel-protection-kit-wheels.html

On a value for money aspect very good.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

I used it and was not that impressed, really need to rub it in or you find the side of the car covered in it,and as said previously it's not the longest lasting dressing i have used.


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

i find ag bumper care leaves a good finish and lasts.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

try Zaino Z16, waaay better than the megs or blackfire ones imo, is not greasy like those two are and a little foes a very long way.

Gav


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I like it too
used tw before but this seems shiny and for longer
use a pad








to apply as it can tend to fling off as mention before but I now apply thin coat leave for 30mins or so then wipe again to remove excess :thumb:


----------



## egraphixstudios (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep, i also use a meguiar pad for application of the gel. Just picked up some 19" rage alloys for my civic and brand new rubber on them. I would highly recommend Meguairs endurance gel as its the muts nuts! really nice looking and smells nice too.
I havent had chance to test it is rain conditions yet-so cant comment on the "endurance" part
Just be careful with the bottle as it will leak if at an angle or upside down!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like meg endurance gel, it's very good looking and lasts 1.5-2 weeks unless it rains, in which case it'll disappear after a few days for me...

I've had issues with it flinging off in the past but I find if you dab the type with a damp sponge about 10 mins after application, it'll stop any of it flinging off.

It's not bad value for money either, the bottle might look a bit small but it'll last a good while!


----------



## peterfox (Apr 22, 2007)

I use it and really like the shiny finish.

I apply it with washing up type sponges and I suppose I do spend time working it in.

I've never (yet) had any problems with "sling" because I never put it on unless it can sit at the very least overnight to dry on.

During this past summer where we went weeks without rain the shine lasted 2 - 3 weeks but it only takes one short drive in the wet and it's gone.

Just doesn't feel like the job is finished unless the tyres are done as well.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

It is good and was my go to tyre dressing until i found the Wheel Wax tyre dressing Woooooowh its good.

Elite car care sell it,


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i think its a great product, have tried several other but have not liked any of them. will have to give the wheel wax one a try, never heard it mentioned before.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Never tried Endurance Gel [yet ], but I sure can very highly recommend the Blackfire Tyre Gel referred to in the Polished Bliss link above.

It's really excellent I think! :thumb:


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

I think that the Endurance Gel is very good, its easy to apply and gives a nice not to glossy finish, it last a coulpe of weeks even in rain om my tires


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

i love the stuff personally.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> i love the stuff. To stop the fling, rather then spread it on, i work it in. No fling and looks perfect! Also cleaning the tyres first help it last too.


Yes, I completely agree - Megs Endurance is very good, and lasts a long time - but it needs working in (with sponge or similar) - the thinner the better, otherwise it will fling off and is hard to remove.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I didn't like it at all....Prefer a "thinner" product which dries quicker and doesn't leave deposits down the sides of the car....


----------

